# Small cell package



## yooper2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Should a package of small cell bees do a good job of drawing out small cell foundation? Mine are doing a few rows ok but then miss a row to make bigger cells.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How much bigger? Even small cell bees build drone comb. But all bees build a variety of sizes. The bottom end of small cell is around 4.6mm but the top end is still about 5.1mm except for drones which run between 6.0mm and 6.6mm.

What is the average size of the worker cells in the brood nest.


----------

